# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.17.04 Released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.04 is out!*   *Android ADB tab:*  *1. We are excited to introduce you a new enhanced Unlock/Repair method 
for supported ZTE Qcom Hexagon smartphones:*  *♦ Now it takes less time to perform a service procedure* *♦ The solution is more stable: it works even with a temporary root* *♦ No reboot required during the procedure* *Full list of  ZTE smartphones supported by this solution is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *2. The following MTK smartphones have been added to the list of supported devices:*   *♦ Avvio 781* (MT6572) *♦ Azumi A45T* (MT6572) *♦ Q-Smart QS550T* (MT6582) *♦ Intex Aqua i5 HD* (MT6582) *♦ Nyx maxx* (MT6582) *♦ TECNO P5 PLUS* (MT6572) *♦ TECNO Y3* (MT6572) *♦ Verykool SL5550* (MT6735) *♦ Verykool SL4502 Fusion II* (MT6735) *♦ XOX MaximPro* (MT6572)    *3. Added Italian localization*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

